# Looking for a game in Minneapolis.....



## mcrow (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey,

Just looking for some d20 gaming in minneapolis area on Friday nights or Saturday afternoons. I have some d20 play under my belt but not a lot. I'm familiar with many other systems though so I'll catch on quick. Will play nearly any setting and am very interested in Babylon 5. Would try DMing if no experienced DM is intersted. PM me or send me an email mcrow24@yahoo.com.

Thanks.


----------



## mcrow (Jul 11, 2005)

*bump*


----------

